# Loving my Pit Boss!!



## Leonard Brinsfield (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm super excited about my new grill!!  I don't think the Weber is going to be used ever again!!  Super psyched to find 40lb pit boss competition blend pellets at Wal-Mart for $15...life is good!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker!
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## COsmoke (Oct 25, 2017)

Keep us updated on your new rig. Bought a Pit Boss 700 about a month ago and had been running like a champ until tonight. Digital temp was reading 400 degrees actual but the analog lid gauge was at 230. And since my food was taking forever to cook, I would assume the lid gauge was correct. Calling them tomorrow for some answers but not very happy.


----------

